# Alliance healthcare test



## wilfian (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all I've acquired some alliance healthcare testosterone blend 250 just wondering if anyone had heard off this lab or used there products any advice/opinions greatly appreciated can't seem to find anything about them


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

This is what I am using test-e 250mg/ml. Directly from the GP for my TRT.

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/391

Edit: Oh sorry lol you said testosterone blend.. well itsn ot pharma grade alliance pharmaceuticals its a ugl lab from balkans. I have no experience with it.


----------



## Gizzyb (Oct 20, 2013)

Just got test prop, the amps have stickers on instead of printed it says it's from Pakistan all we can do is try it


----------



## Gary m (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi how did you get on with your alliance healthcare test enanthate I just got some


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

My source is bringing this in soon, anymore reviews on it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Lot of confusion over this, people thinking its pharma test, it is not. Looks like a posh UGL, running off the back of the name Alliance healthcare.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

The one available is supposed to be a Pakistani variant, the pharma UK version is used on the nhs I believe. I've seen it once and it looks ok but haven't seen any feedback on it. I didn't chance it as I couldn't find anything good or bad about it anywhere


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Lot of confusion over this, people thinking its pharma test, it is not. Looks like a posh UGL, running off the back of the name Alliance healthcare.


Do you know if the gear is any good?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> Do you know if the gear is any good?


No, I was researching for a friend. Told him to steer clear for now, as it is unknown and he is prepping.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've got 10ml Test E from this lab that I'll be moving on to once I'm finished with this BN Test E. Will report back on it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> I've got 10ml Test E from this lab that I'll be moving on to once I'm finished with this BN Test E. Will report back on it


In amps? Not the uk version I assume?


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> In amps? Not the uk version I assume?


Na Pakistan.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Na Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 113141


They certainly look the part. Alliance Healthcare do have a set up in Pakistan, so no reason why these can't be legit.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> They certainly look the part. Alliance Healthcare do have a set up in Pakistan, so no reason why these can't be legit.


Yeah I thought the packaging looked quite smart. The fella I get my gear through has used them before with no probs so got no reason to think otherwise. Will report my findings never the less.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I been offered these as well, need to do some research later, they look good.


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

This range has just became available to me looking for some info on their Sus and tren e if anyone has used them


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Bump for updates on this lab?


----------



## ssol (Sep 28, 2013)

Another bump...


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

I thought I replied to this.... is there another similar thread?

I pinned my first ml of their Test E on Sunday. Zero PIP so a good start. Will update if it turns out to be any good.


----------



## Nelly78 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thinking about getting this also....Once my Sphinx Tren A runs out I might pop on to the Alliance stuff if the feedback is good.


----------



## ssol (Sep 28, 2013)

Same here, waiting for feedback before getting some. Funny enough if from Pakistan I have a freind going next month so might even twist his arm to get some...... :thumb


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253382-alliance-healthcare/?do=embed

review towards the end of that thread


----------



## RoidRooster (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

used about 40ml of their a while back cyp, nice product .


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any updates on any of their other products , they've been out a while now


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rav212 said:


> Any updates on any of their other products , they've been out a while now


 Decca is legit my good friend informs me


----------



## howarthsalford (Jun 7, 2017)

iv just been offerd a load myself cant find out nothhing about them comin at me quite cheap aswell


----------



## gymaddict233 (Mar 20, 2014)

Used there tren ace was good to go


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Started out really good and went downhill very quickly.

I used them when new on the scene and had good results, last time I purchased, the quality was rubbish and severely underdosed if not bunk.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Got offered alliance yesterday from local guy


----------



## Sixpaq (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi guys Excellent product works great on me


----------

